# Trails in Baldwin



## Camo Boy (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey everyone, 
I was wandering if anybody new how the trail conditions were in Baldwin, I am going up for memorial day weekend and just want to know what to expect, are they smooth or in rough condition? 


Thanks in advance 
Camo Boy


----------



## rooster49262 (Mar 2, 2004)

Camo Boy I can't tell you the conditions there myself, but I know theres been some talk from other people over at www.atvoffroad.net about the trails in that area. I hope you enjoy your time on the trail.


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

Some friends rode Tin Cup at the end of April and they said that it was groomed. But they do get beat up fast.


----------

